# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Βοηθεια Sos

## corto

Γεια σε ολους,
Ειμαι μηχανικος και μου εχει προταθει να δουλεψω σε εναν κατασκευαστη γιοτ και μικρων σκαφων.
Επισης μου προταθηκε να ασχοληθω με τον προγραμματισμο σε μια μεγαλη πολυεθνικη εταιρεια.

Ηθελα να ρωτησω τους ναυπηγους μηχανικους,το εισοδημα στο αντικειμενο του ναυπηγου μηχανολογου στην Ελλαδα ειναι αξιολογο?
Δηλαδη σαν προγραμματιστης στην πολυεθνικη εταιρεια θα βγαζω 2500-3000 χιλιαδες το μηνα.

Σαν ναυπηγος μηχανολογος θα τα παρω αυτα τα λεφτα?Θα παρω περισσοτερα?
Που κυμαινεται το μισθολογικο των ναυπηγων με 10 χρονια προυπηρεσια?
Πρεπει να διαλεξω μες την εβδομαδα που θα προσληφθω και ειναι λιγο σταυροδρομι η φαση.
Το οικονομικο με ενδιαφερει καθοτι εχω αποκτησει οικογενεια προσφατα .Το να μου αρεσει η οχι δεν με νοιαζει γιατι και τα δυο μαρεσουν.

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει μια μισθολογικη κλιμακα δηλαδη το που μπορει να φθασει οικονομικα και προοδευτικα ενας ναυπηγος στην Ελλαδα?

----------


## corto

που ειναι ολοι,κανειςς?

----------

